# Books on Property Markets and Investing



## danago (3 March 2011)

I don't really know much about real estate and property markets, so i'd like to learn more about it. Can anybody recommend good introductory books relating to investing in Australian property markets? 

To be honest, I'm not really sure what exactly i am after, but if you have read a book related to property that you though was a good read then i am more than happy to take the suggestion  

Thanks in advance,
Dan.


----------

